
Paul Krugman Reviews ‘The Rise and Fall of American Growth’ - devicetray0
https://www.nytimes.com/2016/01/31/books/review/the-powers-that-were.html
======
yevster
These days, Paul Krugman is a pundit masquerading as an economist. He won his
Nobel Prize for work he did in the 70s on international trade, which lends no
credibility to his screeds on domestic politics.

~~~
wrp
I've read that for some years, most of the editorials published under Paul
Krugman's name have actually been written by his wife, also an economist. That
would explain the difference between the "old" and "new" Krugman.

